# Looking for high end ESV Bible



## fredtgreco (Dec 4, 2017)

I am looking for another "high end" ESV Bible for use at church. I have one now I like, an Allan Goatskin. I would like slightly larger print, but want the same level of quality. Please give me suggestions!


----------



## GulfCoast Presbyterian (Dec 4, 2017)

Fred:

Check the Schuyler line of Bibles at EvangelicalBible.com. They are very nice. EB is like the "high end Bible superstore." 

http://evangelicalbible.com/product-category/schuyler-bibles/


----------



## OPC'n (Dec 4, 2017)

I bought this Bible https://www.christianbook.com/esv-heirloom-single-column-legacy-goatskin/9781433544491/pd/544491. I wanted a single column and I wanted very good leather. It's super nice...best Bible I've ever owned. This price is the best you'll find for this Bible. At Crossway it costs $275 and at Amazon it costs $185. So this company has it for a great price. I did call Crossway to ask if this company sells their Bibles and indeed they do business with Christianbook all the time.


----------



## JTB.SDG (Dec 4, 2017)

There are a lot of really nice ESV's out on the market. Allan, Cambridge, Schuyler are your main "high end" publishers/book-binders, though as is pointed out Crossway is putting some nice ones out there too. I think the Omega is also a really nice Bible (https://www.christianbook.com/Chris...on=Search&Ne=0&event=ESRCG&nav_search=1&cms=1)

If you want something very, very nice but also a bit unique, I would also keep an eye on Diego Caloca's website and facebook page (https://calocabible.com/). He buys new bibles and puts amazing covers on them.

Reactions: Edifying 1


----------



## Romans922 (Dec 4, 2017)

I'd second Mark's suggestion above, but I'd pick any from that website. They are all very high quality. http://evangelicalbible.com/shop/


----------



## fredtgreco (Dec 4, 2017)

It looks like the Schuyler Quentel has 11 point font. Would that be the largest and most readable in a high end Bible? I've reached the point where my eyes are betraying me.


----------



## KSon (Dec 4, 2017)

I have not come across a lot of high-end (quite) large print Bibles.

In light of that, another option would be to find the cheapest edition of your desired font size and then send it off to be re-bound. This one is 14pt. font:

https://www.amazon.com/Giant-Print-...2441369&sr=8-1&keywords=esv+giant+print+bible

The negative is that it will cost you a bit of time, as you've added an extra step. That said, it still could work out cheaper than the very high-end Bibles that are available on those two sites and you would have the font size of your choice.


----------



## JimmyH (Dec 4, 2017)

Here are two reviews by Bible Design Blog on Schuyler’s ESV, and an NASB that is the size of the 2014 ESV (referenced in the first review on the Quentel) The 11 point font 2014 Bible is the same size as the ESV Study Bible, and that is quite a load to be carrying into the pulpit.
https://www.bibledesignblog.com/blog/2017/6/8/the-incredible-shrinking-schuyler-quentel
https://www.bibledesignblog.com/2014/01/quentel_nasb.html


----------



## Edward (Dec 5, 2017)

JimmyH said:


> and that is quite a load to be carrying into the pulpit.



Your comment triggered a thought. Perhaps the solution would be a Pulpit bible, rather than a carry Bible. 

https://www.christianbook.com/esv-pulpit-bible/9781433512803/pd/512803 
8.5x11 format, 14.5 pt type.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## fredtgreco (Dec 5, 2017)

Thanks, all. I don't think I need something as big as 14 point font, or a pulpit Bible. I am looking for a good size print that I can carry around (in church at least). It does not need to be compact (and I don't want 8 point!). It seems like the Schuyler Quentel is what I am looking for. Does anyone here have one? Are the pages not bleed through as they say?


----------



## SolaScriptura (Dec 5, 2017)

One word of "caution" ... I use the Allan Goatskin... It's an "Anglicized" Bible - but other than spelling words in an Anglicized way (i.e., honour) I had never noticed a difference. A few months ago, as I was nearing the conclusion of our series through Mark, I got to ch14, specifically where Jesus tells Peter that before the cock crows the latter would have denied him. Anyway, after that service, one of my elders came up to me to tease me... "Do you have a problem with the word "rooster?" Only then did I realize that the American ESVs all say "rooster" while my Anglicized ESV said "cock."

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## fredtgreco (Dec 5, 2017)

SolaScriptura said:


> One word of "caution" ... I use the Allan Goatskin... It's an "Anglicized" Bible - but other than spelling words in an Anglicized way (i.e., honour) I had never noticed a difference. A few months ago, as I was nearing the conclusion of our series through Mark, I got to ch14, specifically where Jesus tells Peter that before the cock crows the latter would have denied him. Anyway, after that service, one of my elders came up to me to tease me... "Do you have a problem with the word "rooster?" Only then did I realize that the American ESVs all say "rooster" while my Anglicized ESV said "cock."


Hah! I have noticed the Anglicized nature as well. My Allan is also older than the last (2016) ESV slight revision, so occasional changes are noticed.


----------



## Doulos McKenzie (Dec 5, 2017)

Honestly, you should by a hardback large print then get it rebound.


----------



## JimmyH (Dec 5, 2017)

fredtgreco said:


> It seems like the Schuyler Quentel is what I am looking for. Does anyone here have one? Are the pages not bleed through as they say?


Here is a photo of a NKJV Quentel taken in natural light on the porch. Slightly overcast day, but in my experience with a couple of Schuyler Bibles the opacity of the paper is very good. They do have line matching which helps a lot. I've yet to find a Bible that does not have some bleed through. Even Oxford and Cambridge from the early part of the last century into the '50s-'60s.


----------



## Dachaser (Dec 5, 2017)

fredtgreco said:


> I am looking for another "high end" ESV Bible for use at church. I have one now I like, an Allan Goatskin. I would like slightly larger print, but want the same level of quality. Please give me suggestions!


Allen is now selling on their site high end from Crossway, that look really nice for about 150.00!
Also, the reformed study bible in Esv by Rc Sproul group has top end calfskin for 150.00 also.


----------



## GulfCoast Presbyterian (Dec 5, 2017)

I have an Omega, and it is indeed very nice as well as a good size. I also have a full yapp, art gild rebind by Diego Caloca, and it is just fabulous (but the wait time.....). I keep telling myself I am "done" accumulating "high end" bibles, but my resolve is weak.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## monoergon (Dec 5, 2017)

By the way, does any one know which Bible has the least "bleed-through" or see-through paper?


----------



## Dachaser (Dec 6, 2017)

GulfCoast Presbyterian said:


> I have an Omega, and it is indeed very nice as well as a good size. I also have a full yapp, art gild rebind by Diego Caloca, and it is just fabulous (but the wait time.....). I keep telling myself I am "done" accumulating "high end" bibles, but my resolve is weak.


What is an Omega? My father had a watch by that name, but what Bible is that?


----------



## Berean (Dec 6, 2017)

Dachaser said:


> What is an Omega? My father had a watch by that name, but what Bible is that?



Google can be your friend.

http://evangelicalbible.com/product/crossway-omega-goatskin-thinline-reference-limited/


----------



## JimmyH (Dec 6, 2017)

Dachaser said:


> What is an Omega? My father had a watch by that name, but what Bible is that?


Omega was a good watch, makes me feel old since I remember them well. Of course Omega is the last letter of the Greek alphabet. For great detailed reviews on the high end Bibles that Evangelical Bible sells check out Bible Design Blog. His archives cover many of them as well as custom rebinds.


----------



## Dachaser (Dec 6, 2017)

Berean said:


> Google can be your friend.
> 
> http://evangelicalbible.com/product/crossway-omega-goatskin-thinline-reference-limited/


Thanks, and that Esv verse by verse leather bible for 80.00 caught my eye.


----------



## greenbaggins (Dec 6, 2017)

I don't have a Schuyler ESV, but I do have a Schuyler NKJV. It is the best preaching Bible I own, and the bleed-through is practically non-existent, because Schuyler does such a good job of making the print line up on front to back pages (something Mark Bertrand always notices). Their paper is thick and opaque. You will find it very easy to read, I would predict.


----------



## Polanus1561 (Dec 6, 2017)

HOLD UP. Best to get the 2016 text version. https://www.crossway.org/bibles/esv-omega-thinline-reference-bible-80th-anni-gskn/

wait for this. And I doubt Allan has the updated text, not sure about Schuyler


----------



## JTB.SDG (Dec 7, 2017)

Wow, John, your last name is very appropriate for this discussion. (Can I get a laugh anyone?? Or am I the only one who gets this. That would be sad).


----------



## Brian R. (Dec 7, 2017)

JTB.SDG said:


> Wow, John, your last name is very appropriate for this discussion. (Can I get a laugh anyone?? Or am I the only one who gets this. That would be sad).


I get it, Jon. Love the yapp. Wish I had one with a full yapp!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## fredtgreco (Dec 7, 2017)

John Yap said:


> HOLD UP. Best to get the 2016 text version. https://www.crossway.org/bibles/esv-omega-thinline-reference-bible-80th-anni-gskn/
> 
> wait for this. And I doubt Allan has the updated text, not sure about Schuyler


It looks like the Schuyler does have the 2016 text:


----------



## TylerRay (Dec 7, 2017)

GulfCoast Presbyterian said:


> I also have a full yapp, art gild rebind by Diego Caloca, and it is just fabulous (but the wait time.....).


How much did that cost you, if you don't mind sharing?


----------



## GulfCoast Presbyterian (Dec 7, 2017)

TylerRay said:


> How much did that cost you, if you don't mind sharing?



I don't recall off the top of my head, but I think it was $150ish for a huge bible. With highland goatskin, full yapp, spine bands, 4 extra ribbons, and red-under-gold art guild. This was a few years ago.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Dec 7, 2017)

fredtgreco said:


> It looks like the Schuyler Quentel has 11 point font. Would that be the largest and most readable in a high end Bible? I've reached the point where my eyes are betraying me.


Tell me about it. I've gotten to the point with my Stargardts where I have to shine a flashlight on anything to read it. I have a Schuyler I don't really use any more because I need good backlighting to read. I recommend the Bible, though, as it is beautiful, smells really good, and has the Confessions built in to boot!


----------



## fredtgreco (Dec 7, 2017)

Semper Fidelis said:


> Tell me about it. I've gotten to the point with my Stargardts where I have to shine a flashlight on anything to read it. I have a Schuyler I don't really use any more because I need good backlighting to read. I recommend the Bible, though, as it is beautiful, smells really good, and has the Confessions built in to boot!


The problem I have is that I would want the black, and that is out of stock in the Credo (creeds version)!


----------



## Dachaser (Dec 8, 2017)

fredtgreco said:


> It looks like the Schuyler does have the 2016 text:
> 
> View attachment 5350


Is there that much of a difference between the 2016 esv, and say 2011 edition?


----------



## JimmyH (Dec 8, 2017)

Dachaser said:


> Is there that much of a difference between the 2016 esv, and say 2011 edition?


From the Wiki ; 
In 2007, the *ESV* underwent a minor *revision*, and the publisher did not identify the updated *text* as a revised edition. The update changed about 500 words by focusing on grammar, consistency, and clarity. ... In August 2016, Crossway announced the "*ESV* Permanent *Text* Edition" with 52 word *changes* in 29 verses.
From Crossway (ESV publisher) ;


> *Crossway Statement on the ESV Bible Text*
> In August 2016, we posted on our website that “the text of the ESV Bible will remain unchanged in all future editions printed and published by Crossway.” The goal behind this decision to make the text permanent was to stabilize the English Standard Version, serving its readership by establishing the ESV as a translation that could be used “for generations to come.” We desired for there to be a stable and standard text that would serve the reading, memorizing, preaching, and liturgical needs of Christians worldwide from one generation to another.
> 
> We have become convinced that this decision was a mistake. We apologize for this and for any concern this has caused for readers of the ESV, and we want to explain what we now believe to be the way forward. Our desire, above all, is to do what is right before the Lord.


----------



## fredtgreco (Jan 11, 2018)

I ended up getting the Schuyler Quentel black. I had thought about the one with the creeds, but it is out of stock, and they had no idea when it would be back in stock.

https://evangelicalbible.com/product/schuyler-quentel-esv-black-goatskin-bible-preorder-2/

Reactions: Like 1


----------

